# Confirmation good...bad



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't know enough to make a worthwhile comment, but I did want to say he is gorgeous! Love his blaze!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I see a horse someone absolutely loves and cares about....

He may have some faults..._Your words..._
If the horse is a partner in riding that you enjoy, can do all you ask of him with a willing attitude...

*Who cares if he has or doesn't have a imperfection...
*_He is your horse, your partner and "perfect" in your eyes.
Do not ask people to pick-him-apart...
You should *not* care what others think.

__Judging a horse is a opinion...some better than others.
But none "perfect"...._

Your horse is beautiful by-the-way!!

_*ENJOY!!!*_
:runninghorse2:....
_That is my opinion!!!_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My own policy is I never critique a horse someone already owns unless there is an obvious lack of care. Clearly your horse is well cared for!
My first thought when I saw him was, "I want to smell him." He's very handsome....and clean.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

That isn't the best photo for conformation. If you want people to critique him, the photo needs be to taken perpendicular from him in a straight line, not at an angle, from both sides. Shots of front and behind are usefl as well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not a confirmation expert, but I think he looks really nice.  Beautiful horse.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He may not be perfect (and no one is) but he is a handsome boy. I like him and he looks very well loved and cared for.


----------



## ErnestPWorrell (Sep 11, 2016)

Awe thanks guys! I was only asking out of curiosity, might be helpful if he were to come up with an injury someday as I'm sure confirmation can have a role in their movement. He is very much loved and a part of our family ))


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I will not show my "girls" your photo of this handsome (and very clean and spiffy) chap as they would go all stupid.


----------



## Spec (Jun 13, 2015)

I agree with the above, he is flawless if he's your own! And that face could melt the hardest of hearts! 
But since you asked for a critique AND I would like to work on my horse judging skills, I'll give it a try...
Although he does have "conformation flaws", he doesn't look awkward because he is proportionate. He definitely has a steep shoulder but I think it is overly emphasized by the way he's standing so in reality, it might not be as "bad" as it looks in this photo. Ideally the topline should be considerably shorter than the underline. However, his topline and underline are both about equal in length, which indicates that he has a long back. I really like his nice broad hip with good angle, overall I like his back end. The way he's standing makes it difficult to tell, but I think his neck would tie in at a good spot if he were looking straight on and his feet were squared up. As you said, he's over at the knee and slightly downhill. Really nicely shaped/sized head and neck though! He looks like he is in good condition and is well loved.


----------



## ErnestPWorrell (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you! Lots of good info


----------

